# Training the Pointer Puppy...more or less



## Kismet (Sep 21, 2015)

In March of this year, I took in a year-old female German Wirehaired Puppy. It's early days yet, and the (now) 18 month-old puppy has settled down (relatively) and loves retrieving and playing with pheasant wings.



So a week ago, I went to a local game farm and bought a live hen pheasant to introduce the puppy to pointing--a reaction which is bred into the breed; but not always. 



An 18 month-old puppy is somewhat exuberant, and heretofore had chased things...tennis balls, wings, dog toys, the occasional sock...but had never encountered a LIVING thing to stalk, which is what the pointing instinct originally was selectively bred for.



So, with the bird with an 10-foot long cord on its leg, attached to a light stick from a tree, the dog on a leash, and me trooping in and out of the shed to hide the bird in the tall grasses and then to the house to get the pup, we went into practice, search, locate, stalk, and point training.






It actually went pretty well. In my opinion only, hunting dogs learn how to express their instincts BY hunting--all the house and yard instruction is just a skeletal structure to which the actual behavior is attached. In the eight or so relocations of the bird, Tinker did the seeking, the locating, and the initial pause which was the "pointing" of the pheasant. I reinforced her point by reassuring her and holding tight to the leash to make sure she didn't pounce on it. When the bird did flush to the end of it's tether, I yanked Tinker back down and reinforced the "point" with her.





It's early days for the puppy, and season doesn't start for about a month, but we had no major setbacks. I think we have a chance.



Professional trainers use barn pigeons extensively for this. I've shot two pigeons and had Tink find and retrieve the freshly killed birds, or their frozen carcasses, but I don't have a lot of access to catching live pigeons, so this pheasant work is really her first live prey. Were my budget larger, or had I some grander plan other than just having a pointer to wander around with during pheasant season, I'd have had her on live birds months ago, but...we have time.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not much of a dog person but my dad always had spaniels for pheasants. Near where we lived there was a kennel and trainer that kept pigeons for training retrievers. It was fun to watch them put the dogs through their paces. My dad's spaniels were pretty keyed-up animals, high-strung and always ready to take off. And not just when they were young. Your German is a beautiful dog. Hope the training goes well.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 21, 2015)

Although I have not hunted very much with dogs, I love the sound of the hounds. A pointer would give me goose pimples when on point. You have a very cool dog there. Growing up I had a neighbor that had some Australian Shepherds that he used to heard sheep for fun. Those dogs were smart. He could make them do exactly as he pleased. It was awesome to watch.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 21, 2015)

She's a pretty dog, GL with the training and hunting.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2015)

so very cool!


----------



## Kismet (Sep 21, 2015)

Jim said:


> so very cool!




Thanks, but I'm really just opening doors for Tinker. Her predisposition was bred into her, it just never had a chance to be developed.

She's the third GWP I have had. I love the breed, rambunctiousness and all.

Someday I'll post some Young Bert, the not-right dog stories.


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 2 boxers, One of them is not there.....When the Vet tells you she is missing screws, you know you have trouble on your hands. :LOL2:


----------

